
Google Phone app gaining direct-to-voicemail spam filtering, beta test program - bbrunner
https://9to5google.com/2018/04/10/google-phone-spam-filtering-new-beta-program/
======
reformedjuju
Spam calls have become so pervasive on my end (despite having changed my
number three times) that I average about eight a day. My only real solution
has been to just outright disallow call notifications and to periodically
check my voicemail for the occasional legitimate message.

~~~
xnaas
Yeah, spam calls have gotten out of hand in the last year or two...really not
sure what happened. I try and report as many as I can since I'm in the Do Not
Call Registry...I am but one man, though.

------
msie
"This will be amazing!" \- says anyone who ever answered a telephone.

